# Scyhte Ninja 2 Rev. B



## herethic (20. Oktober 2009)

HI,
ich möchte mir einen Scyhte Ninja 2 Rev.B zulegen hätte allerdings einige Fragen:
1.Im Test von Pcgh hat er ja eigentlich super abgeschnitten warum taucht er dann nicht im Einkaufsführer auf.(Ist er doch nicht so toll?)
2.In PCGH-In Gefahr hab ich gehört das Passiv gekühlte Grafikkarten richtig heiß werden.Die Temperaturen im Test sehen aber in Ordnung aus.(Wer hat jetzt recht?)
3.Kommt er mit einem Übertakteten i7 920 zurecht?
4 Der Lüfter hat einen 3-Pin anschluss mein MB hat 4-Pins.Bleibt dann ein Pin übrig oder ist es nicht kompatibel.


----------



## GPHENOM (20. Oktober 2009)

Antwort zu Frage 3.

Ein pin bleibt übrig man kann ihn problemlos anschließen.


----------



## doceddy (20. Oktober 2009)

Warum ausgerechnet der Kühler? Er ist zwar nicht übel, aber ich würde ihn nicht für bei einem übertacktetem i7 einsetzen.


----------



## herethic (20. Oktober 2009)

@doceddy
Ist scheinbar der beste mit Lüfter und ohne MB-Ausbau für 1366.
Mein i7 ist nur um 5% übertaktet mit dem Ninja will ich ihn dann  nochaml um 5% Übertakten.Oder sollte ich mir lieber den Akasa AK-967 von Nero holen?


----------



## R33p3r (21. Oktober 2009)

hmm ich würde auch eher einen anderen nehmen .... wieso willst du eiglt overclocken aber nicht dein mobo ausbauen um einen evtl perfomanteren kühler einzubauen ? oder wechselst du ständig die cpus ?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ich betreibe damit problemlos einen Q9650 @ 4,365Ghz....denke für 5% OC bei i7 reicht der dreimal 


Ach und das mit dem MB nicht ausbauen stimmt nicht ganz ....beim einbauen klappt es ja noch mit den herunterdrücken der Push Pins .....aber drehen zum ausbauen ist wenn das board eingebaut ist aüßerst schwierig


----------



## herethic (21. Oktober 2009)

OK.Danke für die antworten.Hätte da noch 2 Fragen.
1.Wird eine Passiv gekühlte CPU extrem wärmer als eine "Normal gekühlte"(Lukü).
2.Welchen sollte ich eher nehmen den Scyhte oder den Akasa Nero AK-967.


----------



## herethic (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin irgendwie dumm oder so.
Meint ihr mit Mainboard ausbau das MB rausholen?Ich hab nähmlich mal ein Video geshen da war Mainboard ausbauen irgendwie,das Man auf der Rückseite vom Board so paar Mechanische sachen verändert.Und hatte k.a.wie das geht,deshalb wollte ich nicht ausbauen.Also was ist jetzt ausbauen?


----------



## R33p3r (22. Oktober 2009)

ausbauen ist nichts anderes als das mainbaord aus dem gehäuse zu nehmen um evtl diverse backplates von hinten gegenzuhalten die dann von vorne verschraubt werden um den lüfter zu halten


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

Der Sythe ninja 2 hat Push pins ....somit kein Backplate .....allerdings ist es schwierig diesen Kühler zu demontieren wenn das MB im case ist (bedingt durch seine Größe kommt man kaum an die Push pins dran um diese zum demontieren zu drehen )

Einbau geht noch gerade so wenn das MB eingebaut ist

Schau hier ist einer eingebaut und die Push pins sind unter dem Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit du mal eine Vorstellung davon bekommst wie groß der ist.


----------



## herethic (22. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der Sythe ninja 2 hat Push pins ....somit kein Backplate .....allerdings ist es schwierig diesen Kühler zu demontieren wenn das MB im case ist (bedingt durch seine Größe kommt man kaum an die Push pins dran um diese zum demontieren zu drehen )
> 
> Einbau geht noch gerade so wenn das MB eingebaut ist
> 
> ...


Dem Video nach hat er scheinbar eine BAckplatte oder?http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/ninja-2-rev-b.html   (Musst da bei Einbauanleitung auf das mir Intel Socket drücken)


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

hat er ganz bestimmt nicht .......meiner nicht und auch kein anderer 

Ninja 2 Rev B: Scythe EU GmbH

und dein link funzt nicht


----------



## herethic (22. Oktober 2009)

OK.Dann jetzt die Ultimative Frage wen würdest du/ihr mir eher empfehlen den Scyhte oder den Akasa Nero AK-967.


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

Da ich nur den einen der beiden habe kann ich nicht bewerten welcher besser ist 

Aber für deine angestrebten 5% reicht er allemal und ist sehr leise.


----------



## herethic (22. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mal rein Hypotetisch.Meinst du er würde auch 3.4GHz Schaffen?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Oktober 2009)

haha.......das kommt mal zuerst auf die CPU an ....wieviel Vcore die dafür braucht 

Aber da ich ganz gut einschätzen kann wie leistungsfähig der Kühler ist sage ich mal ......klar warum nicht.

hier mal für dich was ich noch so im kopf habe 

E6600 @ 3,6ghz....Vcore 1,41.....max 57° Prime sFFTs

E8600 @ 4,5Ghz....Vcore 1,34....max 55° 

Q9650 @ 4ghz ...Vcore 1,29....max 55°

Aber das ganze hängt natürlich auch immer von der VID des verwendeten Cores ab .....umso höher die VID umso kühler bleibt der Core.(leider gleichzeitig auch weniger Taktfreudig )

Wie es mit einem i7 aussieht teste ich erst nächste Woche


----------



## herethic (22. Oktober 2009)

D!stro(+)yer hat 1,15V eingesetz...Also werde ich mich wohl daran orientieren.


----------



## DA-Beginner (25. Oktober 2009)

Servus

Hab den Scyte seit Freitag verbaut. Hatte ihn bei True Monkey gesehen und nach dem großen Test in der PCGH war ich vollends überzeugt. 

Habe mich bewusst dafür entschieden da ich einen Kühler gesucht hatte der ohne Mainboardausbau zu montieren ist. Netzteil habe ich trotzdem ausbauen müssen. Einbau war Problemlos und die Pushpins halten gut. 

Hatte vorher den AC freezer 7 und bin überascht daß die Kühlleistung doch so viel besser ist.

Q6600@3,0GHz@1,25V(Load) mit AC ca. 10 - 15°C höhere Temps. Lüfter ist soweit ich beurteilen kann nicht zu hören.
Hab im Idle 28°C bei 19°C RT und unter Prime komm ich knapp über 50°C.
Bin voll zufrieden. Noch dazu bei dem Preis.


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung in wie weit der Ninja 2 besser ist als der Ninja (1) ? Will mir gegen Weihnachten den Q9550 holen und ihn auch mit meinem jetzigen Kühler (eben der Ninja) betreiben .


----------



## doceddy (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier wird dir geholfen Test: Scythe Ninja 2 CPU-Kühler - 03.06.2008 - ComputerBase


----------



## hempsmoker (27. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank! Guter Test!


----------

